# Strange problems with Wi-Fi device "ZyXEL G-202 EE"



## ginz (Jun 7, 2011)

I use a ZyXEL G-202 EE with zd1211 chipset. If I use this device for anything (just connect to internet or ping google.com) I get such a message in dmesg and in main terminal (tty0): 
	
	



```
zyd0: unsupported rate 0
```
 But I don't care about this spamming, because I can work in tty1, tty2 etc. 

But I have a more important problem: if I use "too much internet"=), I get such a message: 
	
	



```
zyd0: device timeout
```
 and from this point internet is disconnected and I have to unplug and plug my device. And I can't agree with this point. It's not a hardware problem, because in Linux it works fine.

Settings:

rc.conf:

```
wlans_zyd0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA_SYNCDHCP"
...
```
loader.conf:

```
if_zyd_load="YES"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2011)

The freebsd-wireless mailing list is the best place for wireless driver problems.


----------

